# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل النجاشي الذي دعاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الى الاسلام هو النجاشي الذي صلّى عليه؟

## طويلبة علم

قال مسلم في صحيحه: (باب كتب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الى ملوك الكفار يدعوهم الى الله عز وجل)
حدثني يوسف بن حماد المعني حدثنا عبد الأعلى عن سعيد عن قتادة عن أنس أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتب الى كسرى والى قيصر والى النجاشي والى كل جبار يدعوهم الى الله تعالى وليس النجاشي الذي صلى عليه النبي صلى لله عليه وسلم.
فهذا لفظ مسلم في هذه الرواية الأولى ، وقد رواه من طريقين آخرين عن قتادة عن أنس ولم يذكر فيهما (وليس بالنجاشي الذي صلى عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم).

وصحّ في الصحيحين وغيرهما أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم  صلّى على النجاشي ملك الحبشة لما علم بموته أخبر أصحابه به فقال لهم: ( ان أخا لكم مات فقوموا فصلوا عليه)
وذكر ابن القيم –رحمه الله- في زاد المعاد، بل جزم أن النجاشي الذي كتب له صلى الله عليه وسلم الكتاب ليس بالنجاشي الذي صلى عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما علم بموته معتمدا على رواية مسلم.

الاشكال:  أن حديث مسلم في ظاهره  تعارض مع الروايات الكثيرة التي دلّت ظواهرها على أن النجاشي الذي أرسل اليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعوه للاسلام هو الذي صلى عليه رسول الله بالمدينه صلاة الغائب لما علم بموته.

فما الصحيح في المسألة -بارك الله فيكم-؟

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك

النجاشيُّ ليس اسماً لشخص، بل هو لقبٌ لملك الحبشة
كـ (قيصر) لملك الروم ، و(كسرى) لملك الفرس
فمحلُّ النفي مختلفٌ عن محلِّ الإثبات

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ينبغي أولاً أن تحرر الأخت الفاضلة قولها: النجاشي الذي أرسل اليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعوه للاسلام هو الذي صلى عليه رسول الله بالمدينه صلاة الغائب لما علم بموته.

وأما السؤال ذاته: فلا يخفى أن إكرام النجاشي للمهاجرين، وإسلامه، والصلاة عليه، كلها من جنس واحد، فلا تعارض بينها. 
وإذا كانت دعوة الملوك وقعت بعد وفاته فمن الطبيعي أن تكون الدعوة لخليفته، وهو أيضاً يلقّب بالنجاشي، فلعل هذا هو مستمسك من قال بأنه نجاشي آخر.
ولكن قد يقال: هذا يقتضي أن ملكين من ملوك الحبشة قد دخلا في الإسلام، وفي هذا ما فيه من الإشكالات التاريخية.

فسؤال الأخت الفاضلة في محله، ولا يزال بحاجة إلى إجابة محررة: متى مات النجاشي، ومتى كانت الدعوة، وهل كانت الدعوة مرة أم مرتين؟

----------


## الحمادي

إنما يتوجه الإشكال في نظري إذا كان هناك ما يدلُّ صراحة على أنَّ النجاشيَّ 
المذكورَ في حديث أنس هو النجاشيُّ الذي صلى عليه النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم
أما والأمر على الاحتمال، فيبقى نفيُ الصحابيِّ مقدَّماً

----------


## الحمادي

********

----------


## الحمادي

هذا نقلٌ يمكن أن يثري النقاش حول الإشكال المذكور:

قال الإمام أبو العباس القرطبي في "المفهم" معقباً على قول الراوي: 
"وليس بالنجاشيِّ الذي صلى عليه النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم"

(هذا تحرُّزٌ من الراوي لئلا يُظَنَّ أنَّ النجاشيَّ المسمَّى "أصحمة" الذي هاجر إليه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
هو هذا، وليس كذلك، لأنَّ هذا احتاج في إسلامه إلى أن يدعوه النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الإسلام
ويكاتبه في ذلك، ولم يحتج أصحمة إلى شيءٍ من ذلك 
بل بنفس ما سمع القرآن من جعفر وأصحابه الذين هاجروا إلى أرضه، وأخبر بقواعد الإسلام وبمحاسنه، ورأى ما كان
الصحابة عليه= أحبَّ دين الإسلام، وانقاد إليه، وصرَّحَ بأنه على اعتقاد المسلمين في عيسى عليه السلام
وعرضَ على أهل مملكته الدخولَ في الإسلام، فلما رأى نفرتهم، ويئس منهم، كتمَ إسلامه تقيَّةً على نفسه، منتظراً
التخلُّص منهم، إلى أن توفي على الإسلام والإيمان بشهادة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم له بذلك، حيث نعاه لهم
وقال: "إنَّ أخاً لكم بأرض الحبشة قد ماتَ فقوموا فصلُّوا عليه" كما تقدَّم في الجنائز

وإنما النجاشيُّ الذي كاتبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آخر غير هذا من ملوك الحبشة، إما في جهة أخرى
أو بعد موت أصحمة، والله تعالى أعلم)

----------


## الحمادي

قال الإمام العيني في عمدة القاري:
(...وفي كتاب ( الطبقات ) لابن سعد : لما رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الحديبية سنة ست أرسل النجاشي 
سنة سبع في المحرم عمرو بن أمية الضمري ، فأخذ كتاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوضعه على عينيه ، 
ونزل عن سريره فجلس على الأرض تواضعا ، ثم أسلم ، وكتب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك ، 
وأنه أسلم على يدي جعفر ابن أبي طالب، رضي الله تعالى عنه ، وتوفي في رجب سنة تسع منصرفة من تبوك . 
فإن قلت : وقع في ( صحيح مسلم ) : كتب صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى النجاشي ، وهو غير النجاشي الذي صلى عليه ؟ 
قلت : قيل : كأنه وهم من بعض الرواة  
أو أنه عبر ببعض ملوك الحبشة عن الملك الكبير 
أو يحمل على أنه لما توفي قام مقامه آخر فكتب إليه)

----------


## الحمادي

وقال الشيخ ملا علي قاري في المرقاة:
(وليس) أي النجاشي الذي كتب إليه (بالنجاشي الذي...) يعني وقد وهم من قال: إنه النجاشي الذي صلى عليه، وقد خلط رواية، فإنهما اثنان، وكلاهما مسلمان.

----------


## طويلبة علم

> إنما يتوجه الإشكال في نظري إذا كان هناك ما يدلُّ صراحة على أنَّ النجاشيَّ 
> المذكورَ في حديث أنس هو النجاشيُّ الذي صلى عليه النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم
> أما والأمر على الاحتمال، فيبقى نفيُ الصحابيِّ مقدَّماً


شكر الله لكم ونفع بعلمكم الاسلام والمسلمين
نعم، الاشكال فيما ذكرتم بارك الله فيكم

التصريح في ذلك -حسب ما وقفت عليه- في حديث مسلم الذي روي من طريق أنس بن مالك، حيث نفى أن يكون النجاشي في الحديث المذكور أنه هو النجاشي الذي صلى عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يتعرض لنفي ولا اثبات في غيرها من الأحاديث، حيث أطلق ذكر النجاشي و أنه كتب اليه صلى الله عليه وسلم  كتابا، وقيد في الحديث الآنف.

أما ما وقفت عليه  من أحاديث عند البخاري -رحمه الله- في (باب الجنائز) و في باب ( موت النجاشي)، فمطلقه 
عن أبي هريرة قال: نعى لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم النجاشي صاحب الحبشة اليوم الذي مات فيه، فقال: استغفروا لأخيكم.

.. عن ابن شهاب قال: حدثني أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن وابن المسيب: أن أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه أخبرهما: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نعى لهم النجاشي، صاحب الحبشة، في اليوم الذي مات فيه، وقال: ( استغفروا لأخيكم).

فقول (صاحب الحبشة) في الحديثين: أشكلت عليّ، لكن بما أن النجاشي علم على كل من تولى ملك الحبشة،  فلا مانع أن يكون نجاشي آخر. والله أعلم

فقد نستطيع التمييز بينهما بمعرفة اسميهما فالنجاشي الذي صلّى عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  مصرّح باسمه في بعض الروايات بـ (أصحمه) 
و عن جابر رضي الله عنه: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين مات النجاشي: ( مات اليوم رجل صالح، فقوموا فصلوا عل أخيكم أصحمة) وغيرها من الروايات. 
والله أعلم

----------


## طويلبة علم

> ينبغي أولاً أن تحرر الأخت الفاضلة قولها: النجاشي الذي أرسل اليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعوه للاسلام هو الذي صلى عليه رسول الله بالمدينه صلاة الغائب لما علم بموته.


شكر الله لكم وبارك فيكم
فما وقفت عليه أخي الفاضل من أحاديث تدل على أن النجاشي الذي أرسل اليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعوه للاسلام هو الذي صلّى عليه كما ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة أحاديث في الصحيحين و غيرهما لم تفرق بين النجاشي الذي صلّي عليه وبين النجاشي الذي أرسل اليه الكتاب الا في حديث مسلم، و كتب التاريخ والسير ذكرت النجاشي ذكرا مستفيضا وظاهر كلامهم -كما يظهر لي-  أنه هو الذي صلى عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. والله أعلم




> وأما السؤال ذاته: فلا يخفى أن إكرام النجاشي للمهاجرين، وإسلامه، والصلاة عليه، كلها من جنس واحد، فلا تعارض بينها.


فقد يكون  هذا هو سبب الخلط بينهما!  فثناء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على النجاشي الذي هاجر اليه المسلمون بقوله: (بها ملك لا يظلم عنده أحد وهي أرض صدق )، ولأنه أحسن جوار المسلمين، وقوله لجعفر لما سأله عن عما جاءهم به الرسول عليه السلام ان هذا والذي جاء به عيسى يخرج من مشكاة واحده .. الخ , فيظن الظان أن النجاشي قد اسلم مع ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعلن اسلامه. 




> ولا يزال بحاجة إلى إجابة محررة: متى مات النجاشي، ومتى كانت الدعوة، وهل كانت الدعوة مرة أم مرتين؟


 نعم بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة أحاديث في الصحيحين و غيرهما لم تفرق بين النجاشي الذي صلّي عليه وبين النجاشي الذي أرسل اليه الكتاب الا في حديث مسلم، و كتب التاريخ والسير ذكرت النجاشي ذكرا مستفيضا وظاهر كلامهم -كما يظهر لي-  أنه هو الذي صلى عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. والله أعلم


الأخت الفاضلة:
البحث العلمي يحتاج إلى دقة في الألفاظ والعبارات، وإلى التفريق بين الفروض التي يطرحها الباحث للنقاش، والآراء التي صحَّت عنده، والآراء التي صحَّت عند جمهور العلماء وصارت بمثابة الحقائق.
وأنت تقولين الآن: (أحاديث في الصحيحين و غيرهما لم تفرّق بينهما)، ثم تقولين (كتب التاريخ والسير ذكرت النجاشي ذكرا مستفيضا وظاهر كلامهم -كما يظهر لي-  أنه هو الذي صلى عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم).
وكون هذا هو ظاهر النصوص غير مسلَّم،  لأن تصريح مسلم بالتفريق يقابله سكوت الآخرين عن الجمع، والمصرِّح مقدَّم على الساكت. وأما ما يتبادر إلى أذهاننا من كونهما رجلاً واحداً فلأننا لم نحرِّر المسألة قبل استقرارها في أذهاننا، فإذا صرَّح مسلم بأنهما رجلان أنكرناه لأنه خلاف ما اعتدنا عليه، وذهبنا نستظهر من سكوت الآخرين أنهما رجل واحد. 
وقول مسلم له قرائن من موقف النجاشي من الصحابة ووفاته في أواخر حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، قريباً من تاريخ دعوته صلى الله عليه وسلم للملوك. فلا وجه للاعتراض على كون الدعوة لنجاشي آخر إلا إذا ثبت أن الدعوة حصلت قبل وفاة النجاشي، ولكن ظاهر النصوص أنها كانت بعدها.
قال ابن حجر في الفتح (وانما وقعت وفاته بعد الهجرة سنة تسع عند الأكثر وقيل سنة ثمان قبل فتح مكة كما ذكره البهيقي في دلائل النبوة)، وقال في موضع آخر (وروى الطبراني من حديث المسور بن مخرمة قال خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أصحابه فقال ان الله بعثني للناس كافة فأدوا عني ولا تختلفوا علي فبعث عبد الله بن حذافة إلى كسرى وسليط بن عمرو إلى هوذة بن علي باليمامة والعلاء بن الحضرمي إلى المنذر بن ساوي بهجر وعمرو بن العاص إلى جيفر وعباد بن الجلندى بعمان ودحية إلى قيصر وشجاع بن وهب إلى بن أبي شمر الغساني وعمرو بن أمية إلى النجاشي فرجعوا جميعا قبل وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غير عمرو بن العاص).

----------


## طويلبة علم

> الأخت الفاضلة:
> البحث العلمي يحتاج إلى دقة في الألفاظ والعبارات، وإلى التفريق بين الفروض التي يطرحها الباحث للنقاش، والآراء التي صحَّت عنده، والآراء التي صحَّت عند جمهور العلماء وصارت بمثابة الحقائق. .


بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم
انا لم أبحث في المسألة بحثا علميا –بارك الله فيكم- ولم أقل ذلك، بل كل ما ذكرته هو ما وقفت عليه من أحاديث واطلعت عليه في بعض الكتب دون جزم مني أن النجاشي المذكور في حديث أنس هو من صلىّ عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.  

كل ما في الأمر -بارك الله فيكم- أثناء قراءتي للكتب التي بعث بها صلى الله عليه وسلم لدعوة ملوك وعظماء أهل الكتاب للدخول في الاسلام من بعض المصادر وقفت على حديث مسلم الذي ذكر فيه كتابه صلى الله عليه وسلم الى النجاشي، فاشكل تصريحه بأنهما اثنان، لأن في ظاهره تعارض مع الروايات الكثيرة التي دلت ظواهرها على أنه هو شخص واحد، خاصة انه لم يكن لديّ علم بأن النّجاشي لقب لكل حاكم يحكم الحبشة الا بعد أن نبهني بذلك الشيخ الحمادي بارك الله فيه.




> وأنت تقولين الآن: (أحاديث في الصحيحين و غيرهما لم تفرّق بينهما)، 
> ثم تقولين (كتب التاريخ والسير ذكرت النجاشي ذكرا مستفيضا وظاهر كلامهم -كما يظهر لي- أنه هو الذي صلى عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم).


نعم يا أخي الكريم  الأحاديث في الصحيحين  وفي المسند لم تفرّق بينهما؛  أي لم يذكر فيها أنه غيره باستثناء رواية واحده عند مسلم، و كذلك من خلال اطلاعي على بعض كتب التاريخ و السير و بعض الكتب التي تحدثت عن قصة اسلام النجاشي لم أر فيها أي تصريح أو ذكر أنهما اثنان مما غلب على ظني انه شخص واحد،  بل اطلعت على رسالة علمية تطرق فيها الباحث الى كتابه صلى الله عليه وسلم للنجاشي وقصة اسلامه ، و ذكر في مجمل كلامه بأن النجاشي الذي دعاه صلى الله عليه وسلم للاسلام هو من اسلم و صلى عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دون ذكر  أي خلاف أو استدلال او توضيح في المسألة!




> وكون هذا هو ظاهر النصوص غير مسلَّم، لأن تصريح مسلم بالتفريق يقابله سكوت الآخرين عن الجمع،والمصرِّح مقدَّم على الساكت.
> وأما ما يتبادر إلى أذهاننا من كونهما رجلاً واحداً فلأننا لم نحرِّر المسألة قبل استقرارها في أذهاننا، فإذا صرَّح مسلم بأنهما رجلان أنكرناه لأنه خلاف ما اعتدنا عليه، وذهبنا نستظهر من سكوت الآخرين أنهما رجل واحد


جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة
ولكنّي لم أجزم في المسألة بشيء، ولم استظهر بشيء الا كما ذكرت انفا أني لم أعلم أن النجاشي لقب لكل من ملك الحبشة، حيث ظننت أنه شخصا واحدا، فأشكلت علي المسألة والا لما طرحت سؤالي على أهل العلم بارك الله فيكم.

و في قصة قدوم رسول قيصر (التنوخي) الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتبوك وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له (يا أخا تنوخ إني كتبت كتابا الى كسرى فمزقه والله ممزقه وممزق ملكه،  وكتبت الى النجاشي بصحيفة فخرقها والله مخرقه ومخرق ملكه، وكتبت الى صاحبك.....) 
دليل على أنهما اثنان وأن المذكور في الحديث لم يسلم، والا لما قال ذلك عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. والله أعلم

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أختي الفاضلة:
نحن ندور في حلقة مفرغة!
لأنك لا تزالين تكررين: أن في ظاهره تعارض مع الروايات الكثيرة التي دلت ظواهرها على أنه هو شخص واحد، وتؤكدين من جديد أن غير مسلم لم يفرّق بينهما مع أن ذلك لا خلاف عليه، وإنما الخلاف هو: هل يُفهم من كلام هؤلاء أنهما شخص واحد؟

ولو قلت بدلاً من ذلك: كنت أنا ـ لجهلي وعدم تحريري للمسألة ـ أظن أنهما شخص واحد لانتهى الأمر.

وأنا أيضاً كنت أظنهما شخصاً واحداً، ولما قرأت موضوعك فطنت إلى جهلي وعدم تحريري للمسألة، ونظرت في قول مسلم بطريقة موضوعية فرأيت أنه هو القول الصحيح إن شاء الله، ولم أجد تعارضاً بينه وبين أقوال الناس ما دام أنهم لم يصرحوا بالعدد.

المشكلة تقع حين نجعل عاداتنا وظنوننا هي الأصل، ونأنس لما يتفق معها من النصوص والحوادث ونستغرب ما يتفق معها.

وهذا آخر ما عندي في الموضوع، إلا أن يجدّ ما يدعو إلى التعليق.

داعياً للجميع بالتوفيق.

----------


## المبلغ

هل من مزيد بشأن هذا المبحث؟؟
عندنا الآن ثلاثة مواقف ذكر فيها اسم النجاشي
1 حين هاجر إليه الصحابة
2 حين أرسل إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رسالة يدعوه فيها للإسلام
3 حين مات صلى عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الغائب
فهل كلهم واحد؟

----------

